# finding a hole



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am having the hardest time finding a decent hole to fish. I know they move constantly, but damn, i have been all over Pensacola and Navarre,. I just cannot find the fish. Ive been doing research on how to locate holes. I know to look for the wash out and the troughs. none of that's helping though I still can't manage to catch any fish. Anyone have some advice that might help?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What time of day are you fishing? Ive found that around Navarre the most consistent bite for me and a few guys I fish with are evenings with an incoming tide.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

holes are good but not a must....What type of rod set up are you using and what type of bailt?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It's extremely hard to find one place that constantly produces fish (unless its a fixed fishing platform like bridge/pier) and even then fish come and go. Fish are constantly moving. You may want to have several spots to choose from so that when the first one you go to isn't producing, you can quickly move on to the next without wasting to much time traveling.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

try destin jetties. I went out there sunday just to give it a shot. I walked to the east side little one and went to the end of the rocks. Caught two slot reds, two flounder and a sheepshead in about an hour and a half.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm using 2 12 foot surf rods and a seven and a half with a two hook Pompano rig. Made by hand, not the store bought tourist rigs. I use sand fleas and Fresh shrimp from Joe Patties. I fish the back middle and front of the trough usually.also, i fish sun up to sun down. I get there early to find some holes, and usually scope three or four beaches.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Holes*

'Holes'; especially on the beach, come and go! Where one was yesterday doesn't mean that it will be there today!

I fish where I last caught fish, but keep moving. I 'run and gun' with jigs to locate new places with fish. 

The same goes for piers and bridges. Keep moving! JMHO C2


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like you have it covered alan, I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's BAD LUCK! If you keep up what u say u do u will catch FISH :yes:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Downsize your lines and flourocarbon leaders. There's no structure to get cut off on, Make your stuff more invisible.

But I agree, bad luck and a slow season so far.

Just a FEW good reports.

Jim


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Man Floro leader is sooo friggin expensive though. I am usually throwing three to four ounce pyramid weights. I am afraid of throwing all that stuff off.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:whistling:Every where I turn there's a hole to fish.:yes: What u fishing for?


----------

